# Remove Door from 1990 Nissan Pickup truck



## welchs101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 1990 nissan pickup truck....i have a "dent" in my passenger side door. I would like to replace this door but i dont know how to take it off.

i have picutres of the hinge.....its strange looking. 

Anyone have any ideas. I went to the library and checked out the Haynes manual but that was worthless......i mean totally worthless. I am hoping someone one here knows how to remove this door 

let me know and i can post pics if you want.

Nissan 1990 Pickup Truck Hinge Photo by welchs101 | Photobucket


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

My guess would be that you'd have to remove the rubber strip that runs vertically to gain access to bolts. Here's a shot from the fsm--hope it helps:


----------



## welchs101 (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for the pic........i am still studying it.......but its hard to see this rubber strip you spoke of......


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I was referring to the rubber-looking string in your picture. If there's a way you could get that off it may expose some bolts? Obviously there are bolts some where, you just have to find them. I think at least.


----------



## welchs101 (Apr 6, 2013)

oh, ok......i was trying to find something in your picture.....


----------



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, If it helps, I removed a door the other week on a '90, I didn't have that rubber strip for some reason, but from under the front fender you can reach the bolts holding the hinges, ..if your arm is flexible enough... ...there's four bolts. Or, you can pull the pins.. The pins are held by a small C clip holding it. (I don't actually know if that's what they are called, but they are shaped in a C.) I pulled the pins and they were so frozen in there, that I actually broke one of the brackets that the pin goes in... :/ ..I could never get the door to sit right afterwords, but... it works. Good Luck!


----------

